# mimedefang



## noodlefling (Aug 26, 2009)

The mimedefang port seems to be a couple versions out of date.  I've written the package maintainer a couple of times, but I haven't gotten any response.

Is there somewhere else I can go to report that this port could some freshening up?


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 26, 2009)

Send a PR?


----------



## noodlefling (Aug 26, 2009)

Seems simple enough.  Thanks!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Aug 26, 2009)

or you can download the new sources from somewhere else, put them in /usr/ports/distfiles and edit the distinfo file to reflect the new version and proper checksum.


----------



## Aprogas (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/port-upgrading.html


----------

